
Enough with the Service Objects Already - lobo_tuerto
https://avdi.codes/service-objects/
======
tarr11
There needs to be a reason to refactor this stuff out. Usually that reason is
that you need to use it somewhere else. I am not a huge fan of refactoring
simply to enable tests.

The initial method (with logic in the controller) was longer to read, but I
still could quickly understand all the dependencies (mailer, database, etc)

With the new method, if it's a service object, module, concern or whatever,
the implementation is now obscured and I have to look in two separate places.

That should be considered into any decision before simply trying to make your
code look "cleaner".

